# Gnats in my yard that follow me around



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

So for the past couple years, since I've been taking care of my yard and have healthy green grass my yard has had these tiny gnat like bugs that sit around and swarm me whenever I go outside. They are really tiny, almost like the little bugs that hang out over the water when your fishing and you breath them in for some extra protein.

Has anyone had to deal with this before? If so what did you do to get rid of them? They are there whenever its not freezing outside.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Gnats may indicate decomposing organic matter in your yard. @lcst116 was dealing with them awhile back. Also check out https://www.solutionsstores.com/how-to-get-rid-of-gnats-outside


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

@lcst116 Did you ever get rid of them? How did you handle them?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/is-talstar-the-best-way-to-kill-fungus-gnats-and-keep-them-from-returning-qa-48239.html


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@behemyth a pyrethroid, microencapsulated or not, plus an igr lightly watered in for those areas ought to do the trick. My lawn was essentially a bog in Houston and treating the soggy problem areas every 60 days took care of it and I stopped treating after 1 year with no return of gnats.


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

@mowww Ok. I suspect part of the issue might actually be my neighbor. This guy has huge dirt piles in his back yard that are covered with mulch, and they have plants in them. My guess is its not drying out, rotting, and causing all the gnat problems we are having. He also has bird baths, ect that he doesnt clean out very often.

I am also going to pump the water out of my irrigation box, just to make sure I don't have any standing water anywhere.

If all else fails, I might get a granular insecticide down in my yard. Never used them before, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

behemyth said:


> If all else fails, I might get a granular insecticide down in my yard. Never used them before, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt.


A granular. hmm. I would go straight for a liquid; cyzmic + tekko.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I did a compost top dressing for my lawn and compost for my flower beds and the bugs are everywhere. Aren't too bad though and IIRC they help with the decomposition process.


----------



## lcst116 (Oct 21, 2020)

behemyth said:


> @lcst116 Did you ever get rid of them? How did you handle them?


Still working on the issue myself, got caught up with other things going on that I haven't had the time to deal with them yet...

Were you able to do anything?


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

I actually decided to drop the HOC on my lawn this year to 1.75" from 2.25". This seems to have helped a little since now my yard dries out a lot faster, but it's going to cause me other problems once it gets really hot this summer.

I saw some gnats yesterday around my irrigation bunker, but i got the water out and I'm hoping they disappear from there.


----------

